# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  ساخت ربات

## vida_zarkesh

سلام
من برای ساخت یک رباتی که با دو موتور dcبطور غیر هم زمان کار کنه مشکل دارم، کسی میتونه کمکم کن.
ممنون

----------


## azmoodeh

سلام

شما اول از همه باید در زبانی که می خواهید این برنامه رو با اون بنویسید کا با پورتهای سخت افزاری رو خیلی خیلی خوب یاد بگیرید ( یا حتی استفاده از وقفه ها ) .
( البته با این فرض که شما نمی خواید ربات رو کاملا سخت افزاری تولید کنید و بخش تصمیم گیر ربات را با میکرو کنترلر پیاده کنید ) 

قاعدتا شما باید بر اساس الگوریتمی با موتور ها کار کنید که ورودی این الگوریتم از یک حسگر ربات شما ( مثلا حسگر نور یا دما یا .... ) میاد . این ورودی هم باد از یک پورت کامپیئتر خونده بشه 
حالا یا می تونید توی یک حلقه بی نهایت مدام این مقدار را رو بخونید و روی اون تصمیم بگیرید که کدوم موتور ها روشن . خاموش باشند یا به جای حلقه بی نهایت از وقفه استفاده کنید که کمی سخت تر هست

برای موتور ها اگر از موتورهای ساده باشه که می تونید یک پایه پورت رو به  Enable Pin موتور (در صورت نیاز به تبدیل ولتاژ از طریق یک مدار ) ب پورت وصل کنید و موتور ها رو روشن خاموش کنید یا از موتور های پیشرفته باشند که مقدار سرعت چرخش رو می گیرند که در این صورت باید شما چند پایه پورت رو به موتور وصل کنید . 

امیدوارم توضیحاتم بتونه کمکتون کنه.

موفق باشید

----------


## vida_zarkesh

ممنون از اینکه جوابمو دادید.
من الان فقط در زمینه پایه ها مشکل دارم. از میکرو استفاده می کنم. برای طراحی مدار میدونم که هر موتور دو ورودی داره. ولی میخوام بدونم که برای استفاده از این ورودی ها باید از مالتی پلکسر استفاده کنم برای اینکه به میکرو وصل کنم یا از دو تا درایور جداگانه؟ و در ضمنبه کدوم پایه های میکرو وصل کنم که بتونم برای هر موتور حرکت مستقل داشته باشم.
در واقع مشکل من روی پایه های درایور و میکرو هستش.

----------


## azmoodeh

سلام

اگر ممکنه مشخصات میکرو و سنسورهاتون رو بگید تا اگر تونستم کمکی کنم.

موفق باشید

----------


## vida_zarkesh

سلام
از میکروAtmega32L استفاده کردم با 4 تا سنسور infrared و دو موتور DC با استفاده از درایورL298.
یه مدار خودم طراحی کردم ولی چون می خوام عملیش کنم کمی شک دارم.
ممنوم از رسیدگیتون.

----------


## vida_zarkesh

سلام
از میکروAtmega32L استفاده کردم با 4 تا سنسور infrared و دو موتور DC با استفاده از درایورL298.
یه مدار خودم طراحی کردم ولی چون می خوام عملیش کنم کمی شک دارم.
ممنون از رسیدگیتون.

----------

